# '05 Frontier.....Chk Engine Light?!??!



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Okay, just yesterday I noticed that the indicator light was on. I read the manual. It instructed to chk the gas cap and drive it a few times. 

I did it, and it still stays on....damn, w/ only 2k miles, I have to bring it in...

In addition, I think the engine is starting to click louder.....

Did I buy a lemon....we will soon find out.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Okay...I did what the manual told me to do. After 40 miles of driving and readjusting the cap, the light is still on.

I called the local dealership for service, tomorrow 8am appointment...damn pretty good.

Well, tomorrow is here. I drove my my truck in and waited behind a lady with an Armada. I noticed that the service guy gave her the royal treatment. So, I said great...I'll just wait in line. Well, after waiting, no one came up to me. So, I waited in the service lobby for the next available person. Up to the service guy. I told him of my appointment and advised him the problem. I told him I read the manual and followed the steps to make sure it was NOT my gas cap.

He then told me if the code advises that it was the loose cap, that I will be charged the service fee ($130). I asked if it was covered by my "GOLD" extended warrantee. He said no.

Holy shit...I'm going to pay for a gas cap issue?!?!? WTF! I just bent right over...


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

With 2k you shouldnt be charged!! I would try to find another service advisor or another dealer.
I wouldnt even mention the cap to them just tell them you have a new truck with the light on and they need to check it out.
You shouldnt have to do this being that its a new truck but go to an advance auto or autozone and let them scan it and see what they come up with.
they do it for free.
If they come up with an evap/emission code its probably the cap but if they come up with somthing different then you should be ok with going to the dealer and knowing ahead that you wont get a 130 surprise charge.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

I just spoke to the service manager from the dealership I bought the truck from. He advised that the advisor I spoke to is correct in regards to driver enduced issue.

But, he mentioned that I should be only charged around $65. 

I did not know Autozone can do that for free.....!?!?!? Can they do it for a 2005?

Anyway, long story short, I am responsible. But, I am going to call Nissan directly for advice IF it I get charged.


----------



## nsfrontyman (Jun 10, 2005)

I had a similar problem, with even fewer miles (km's here) on my '05 SE CC 4x4. The check engine light came on and the truck seemed to work fine. I took it to my dealer, who checked it out at around 4pm that day and said they didn't know the code, and would have to keep the truck until the next day to call Nissan Tech line and find out what it was. They asked if I had any prob's starting etc., because the code was related to elecrical drainage, but they didn't know why, since the truck worked fine. Turned out to be a loose ground wire from the battery, that hadn't been tightened from the factory properly, and was over-looked in the PDI. I wasn't charged, and even if it was the gas cap (I never checked) I doubt they would have charged me. Nickel and diming customers on stuff like that is what sends them somewhere else when time comes for a new vehicle!


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Find another dealer. That group is nothing but a bunch of con artists. You should also contact Nissan customer service and report the dealer for shady business practices. If you followed the manual's instructions properly and it didn't clear the CEL, then there's no reason you should be charged for the problem if the vehicle is under warranty (the extended warranty you bought won't kick in until your factory warranty expires).


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. It is too late to take the truck out....I need it to be chk. I really dont have the time to FUCK with this problem. I bought this truck due to the fact that 1. It is a Japanese truck, 2. It is not a Toyota, 3. It is rated very high, 4. Relatively inexpensive.

TODAY, that ended. I am not impressed with the vehicle and the service. Sorry guys, but I think I'm going to get rid of this puppy soon. But, it will all prevail later today.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Find another dealer. That group is nothing but a bunch of con artists. You should also contact Nissan customer service and report the dealer for shady business practices. If you followed the manual's instructions properly and it didn't clear the CEL, then there's no reason you should be charged for the problem if the vehicle is under warranty (the extended warranty you bought won't kick in until your factory warranty expires).


My thought exactly, but it is stipulated that specific issues are customer owned...(loose gas cap). I just hope (not really) something else is wrong with it.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Just got the call from the stealer.....

It found to be a faulty ground, which is covered under warrenty. Done, free and back to mine again.

I guess the faulty ground is a common issue. Our trucks must have been made on a Friday, late afternoon.


----------



## omegatotal (Oct 1, 2004)

Front'in said:


> My thought exactly, but it is stipulated that specific issues are customer owned...(loose gas cap). I just hope (not really) something else is wrong with it.


keep your paperwork handy and take it to different dealers, even non-nissan tho ASE certified to get inspection's and code checks.. nissan should do something for you dirrectly, even if the local dealer wont.. i know i have had a few issues with my local dealer.. but i cant prove it yet (tho im getting really close)

and it also might take as much as 10 different trips for the light to go off ( i unplugged my maf and it threw a code, took 7 trips to reset finally)


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Front'in said:


> TODAY, that ended. I am not impressed with the vehicle and the service. Sorry guys, but I think I'm going to get rid of this puppy soon. But, it will all prevail later today.


You're kidding, right? One CEL problem and you're ready to trade in a new vehicle? You'll lose thousands of $$ on the trade -- just because one dealer is jacking you around.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

They are great trucks, just because the light comes on dosent mean its a major problem and it probably wouldnt leave you stranded.
I drove my 97 hardbody for 6 months with the engine light on and I would have had it checked but at the time autozone or advance didnt do free scanning and I was not about to pay 90 bucks for the dealer to check it.
It turned out to be a broken wire on the air temperature sensor that I accidentially ripped while changing the fuel filter one day and didnt even relaize it until I meet another hardbody owner who did the same thing.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

I was just talking out of my ass....keeping it. For the $$, the Frontier is one of the best buys.

I guess I'm just spoiled from my other cars. The level of service was very low....plus, I'm not accustomed to morning asshole... 

I'm just glad I spoke to my dealers service manager. He put things into perspective...professionally.

Thanks guys for the moral support.


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

Regarding your statement about the engine is clicking louder. Mine had a similar noise. After some research, I found a TSB (technical service bulletin) about this noise. My dealer replaced the item (it's on the pass. side of the engine, part of the intake manifold) and the problem is gone. It was under warranty. Hope this helps one of your issues.

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/home.cfm 

Make: NISSAN 
Model: FRONTIER 
Year: 2005 
Type: TRUCK 
Service Bulletin Number: 05015 
NHTSA Item Number: 10012840 
Summary Description: 
*RATTLE NOISE FROM VIAS POWER VALVE ACTUATOR / INTAKE MANIFOLD COLLECTOR.*


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Breeze Man.

Thanks what I was looking for. Can you please advise what engine you have.

Thanks!!!
:cheers: 



Breeze Man said:


> Regarding your statement about the engine is clicking louder. Mine had a similar noise. After some research, I found a TSB (technical service bulletin) about this noise. My dealer replaced the item (it's on the pass. side of the engine, part of the intake manifold) and the problem is gone. It was under warranty. Hope this helps one of your issues.
> 
> http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/home.cfm
> 
> ...


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

I have the V-6 (Silver Nismo 4x4 CC). As I stated to the dealer, it sounded like a rattling noise. At first, I thought it might be a heat shield because the noise sounded "tinny" to me. The noise progressively got louder as time went on. I seemed to happen under acceleration. The dealers TSB said to check for a code error but nothing showed up when they tested my truck. They agreed to replace the item based on my description because they already had a truck in with the same description/problem. Try this - open the hood, start the engine, stand on the pass. side of the engine and have a buddy bring the RPM's up slowly. You should be able to hear this rattle noise. Good luck!!


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

My light when on again......it's back in the shop....

This is the SECOND time now, took it to the original dealership I bought it from. They haven't heard of the problem. Once I mentioned I did my research on different Nissan forums, he explained the discussions are subjective (true to a point), but I explained to him that there are MANY around the country with this problem. I also explained that there ARE dealerships that know and dont know about this issue. I provided to him 2 issues, one for the oil pump noise and the other for the intake valve noise. So, a tech (hopefully not the subjective type) will hear and notice the same noise. There is a guy in my area that bought the same truck, which is quieter compared to mine.

I just HATE when service reps are subjective. It just kills a convesation. As a service tech, all they need to do is write down the issues, test the issues, explain to the customer what the outcome is, and if there are charges or not....plain and simple...but, noooo.....they have to be subjective, discounting everything I say. Is that a normal business routine?

Shit.....I have NEVER experienced this much difficulties. BMW, Lexus, Land Rover service centers are WAY different. Maybe I should have bought a blinged out truck, just to get the service I need.....???!!!

Sorry for the rant....


----------

